

ECB vs CBC Encryption - gnufs
http://pthree.org/2012/02/17/ecb-vs-cbc-encryption/

======
dchest
_Well, EBC, or electronic codeblock, is a block cipher that operates_

block cipher _mode_

 _Because I chose AES in 256-bit mode_

with 256-bit _key_

 _AES is operating on 256-bit blocks at a time_

It operates on 128-bit blocks.

etc, etc.

Wikipedia page on modes of operation is a better and more correct
introduction:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_cipher_modes_of_operatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_cipher_modes_of_operation)

